
Sale of Second-Hand E-Books Infringes Copyright, Rules CJEU - infodocket
https://www.worldipreview.com/news/sale-of-second-hand-e-books-infringes-copyright-rules-cjeu-19049
======
deogeo
If DRM infringes consumer rights, well that's just technology for you. But if
technology erodes corporate profits - surely the law didn't mean to allow
this! Quick, reinterpret it!

------
mantap
What happens if you put an ebook on a USB memory stick and sell it like that?

------
cafard
A cynic would say that quite a few of the books on the non-fiction best-seller
lists are never read, and so cannot deteriorate through use. I can pick out
four or five at least on the list at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_York_Times_Non-
Fiction...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_York_Times_Non-
Fiction_Best_Sellers_of_2018) that I doubt may purchasers or recipient have
read past page 50. Should it be forbidden to resell them?

------
Cyder
They've never heard of bit-rot in Europe

------
LocalH
And the race to the bottom continues...

